# The Edinburgh Conference



## Craig.Scott (Jan 26, 2013)

Me and two friends have organised our own conference. Please pray for us and the speakers. Also if you are in Scotland please attend.The missional movement is growing so to hear a conference on Biblical Evangelism is much needed.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Inaugural Edinburgh Conference On Biblical Evangelism and Revival
*

Charlotte Baptist Chapel, Edinburgh maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=charlotte+bapti...HYAg&ved=0CDMQ_BIwAA
Sat 23rd Feb. D.V.

1:15pm - Doors open
1:50pm - Introduction
2:00pm - Rev. Andrew Quigley 'Biblical Personal Evangelism'
2:45pm - Question time
3:00pm - Break
3:30 pm - Introduction to Speaker
3:35pm - Rev. John J. Murray .'The Cambuslang Revival'
4:15pm - Questions
4:30pm - Fellowship
5:00pm - Close

Conference is FREE. Tea, Coffee, & Biscuits will be provided.

Please spread this conference to everyone you know.


Facebook Event - http://www.facebook.com/events/450488851684788/
Facebook Page - http://www.facebook.com/TheEdinburghConference?notif_t=fbpage_fan_invite




In Christ


----------



## Zach (Jan 26, 2013)

Will the audio be made available afterward? I would love to be able to hear what Rev. Quigley has to say but I won't be able to make it across the pond!


----------



## Craig.Scott (Jan 26, 2013)

Zach said:


> Will the audio be made available afterward? I would love to be able to hear what Rev. Quigley has to say but I won't be able to make it across the pond!



The two talks will be recorded D.V. And posted on the website the Monday after. 



In Christ


----------



## Zach (Jan 26, 2013)

Craig.Scott said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > Will the audio be made available afterward? I would love to be able to hear what Rev. Quigley has to say but I won't be able to make it across the pond!
> ...



Excellent! Thanks, Craig. I assume you mean on SermonAudio?


----------

